# Other Problems Affect Sex?



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am wondering if having arguments and problems in marriage outside of sex is related towards a decline and disatisfaction of sex regularly?


----------



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes it can happen that way. I know if my DH and I have a rough fight, we typically don't want to be intimate with each other. I find that this is normal in most relationships. If it's regularly that you are fighting, possibly you should find better way to communicate with each other such as writing letters. Thoughts seem to flow more clearly on paper, then when you're spitting them off at the top of your head in a heated argument. This should alleviate some of the stress and open up better communication lines between the two of you and you should see an increase in sexual desire between the both of you. I wish you luck!


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Absolutely it can. When my H and I were fighting all the time, the last thing in the world I wanted to do was have sex with him. It's amazing how much they affect one another. Once we started communicating better, the sex came back as fantastic as it used to be. AND once we started having amazing sex again, our fighting ceased. Hard to let everything piss you off when you remember the mind blowing things he did to you the night before!


----------



## itsathinline (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes disagreements and arguments can impact your desire to have sex. That is the furthest thing from my mind after an argument. There is no such thing as make up sex in my house.


----------



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mrs. Segedy said:


> Yes it can happen that way. I know if my DH and I have a rough fight, we typically don't want to be intimate with each other. I find that this is normal in most relationships. If it's regularly that you are fighting, possibly you should find better way to communicate with each other such as writing letters. Thoughts seem to flow more clearly on paper, then when you're spitting them off at the top of your head in a heated argument. This should alleviate some of the stress and open up better communication lines between the two of you and you should see an increase in sexual desire between the both of you. I wish you luck!


That's quite interesting writing letters to open communication lines, however I would feel quite embarrased to do that and I don't think my spouse will agree it would be like 'why can't you be man enough to say it to my face' 



mommy2 said:


> Absolutely it can. When my H and I were fighting all the time, the last thing in the world I wanted to do was have sex with him. It's amazing how much they affect one another. Once we started communicating better, the sex came back as fantastic as it used to be. AND once we started having amazing sex again, our fighting ceased. Hard to let everything piss you off when you remember the mind blowing things he did to you the night before!


That's really good things have worked out for you. How exactly did you improve your communication with each other? 



itsathinline said:


> Yes disagreements and arguments can impact your desire to have sex. That is the furthest thing from my mind after an argument. There is no such thing as make up sex in my house.


Good I am not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

IMO sex is a perfect barometer of a marriage. The better the sex life, generally speaking the healthier the marriage. I know at least in my marriage it is the first area to start showing problems and lets my wife and I know we have an area somewhere we need to address.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

braveheart2009~

To date you've been on this forum a total of maybe a month and you have EIGHTEEN (yes, count them...eighteen) threads:


Other problems affect sex?
Wife's superior knowledge
Marriage getting me down
No Love = Divorce
Wife laughs and jokes at Hubbies Issues
There is No Problem at all
Childish wife
Wife's No1 Priority
How bad is my situation?
Reasons for divorce
Am I right or wrong?
Bringing Family closer
Reconciliation of differences
How long till success?
Husbands salary perception
Money to Wife?
Redundant husband struggling
2nd Anniversary

Every single one of them disparages your wife, blames her for every problem, and describes in great detail how absolutely miserable you are after only two years. In every single thread you imply that she should think only of you, think like you, obey you, worship you, never disagree with you, make you her no. 1 priority, have sex any time you want and absolutely do anything you want anytime exactly the way you want without ever having a thought or goal of her own. As for any commitment you made to her, or covenant you made in your marriage vows? Oh! Those are out the window because you are not happy! You don't want a wife who is an equal partner in your marriage!! You want a slave/doll/robot!! 

Please for the love of God, divorce your poor wife now and leave her the heck alone. She does not deserve the treatment you give her. No living woman does. Immediately after you divorce her, please go straight to deep, intensive therapy or commit yourself to the nearest mental health institution. Seriously--this is incredible....and ridiculous!


----------

